
H-1B Fraud Claim at Dolby Leads to State Department, Homeland Security Complaint - kaikai
https://www.santacruzsentinel.com/2018/10/31/h-1b-fraud-claim-at-dolby-leads-to-complaint-to-state-department-homeland-security-lawsuit/
======
godzillabrennus
I bet they still pay less to break the law than if they complied.

------
xilni
There's a paywall =(

